# Fishing on the First, who will be out?



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Unless something happens I will be out on the Mighty O. On the bank anyway. Who else?


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I’ll be fishing all over Clark county!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I always go for a New Years Day fish! Last fish of 2019/today was a saugeye. Happy New Year and hope 2020 brings big fish for all of you!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Nothing left to do but load the Explorer and wait. 

Happy New Year Mighty O fans!


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Happy New Year and be sure to use your Hi Vis line so you can see it in the Big Muddy today! It looked like a big old Muddy windswept roller filled ocean yesterday.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

It's OK to be jealous. Byrd dam, WV side. New PB blue, new PB Catfish. 29 pounds! 
I would not have bet on a dink the way the River looked. (And caught a few of those too)
Goes to show, fish don't read those magazines.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm jealous! Made it out, but not the big O. A couple dink largemouth. I'll take em to start the year! Those Bluecats are doing well down there.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Pooka,,,, If the phone rings, we'll be heading down near NC dam,,,,, don't know what side yet.
What kind of bait were you using for those cats?
And the "DINKS" that you caught,,, were any of them 'EYES'?

It'll take me an hour to get all of my 'RIVER STUFF' found & packed up,,,, I just don't want to leave ANYTHING behind!
Thanks for the report. ;>)
Hopefully we'll catch some PBs too!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Pooka,,,, If the phone rings, we'll be heading down near NC dam,,,,, don't know what side yet.
> What kind of bait were you using for those cats?
> And the "DINKS" that you caught,,, were any of them 'EYES'?
> 
> ...


Frozen SkipJack for the big Blue. Small piece about the size of 2 fingers.
The dinks were Channels Cats on chicken liver. I saw no baitfish, rolls, or splashes. I tossed a 1/4 oz jig with a swim tale for a bit but there was maybe 1 inch visibility from the mud so I gave that up in favor of bait on the bottom.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

LOL not sure how I did that, sorry for the repeats.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yesterday, was just talking to a PA Catfishing friend,,,, he said that PA DNR is talking about STOCKING BLUES at the PA BEAVER RIVER MOUTH!?

That would be fantastic!
I also have to do some searching, to see if Pa is still stocking sauger anywhere near the Ohio Line.?

ANYWAY,,, our river report; 
The River was muddy, but I say that the color was just right for my 'sauger' liking. 
Almost all of the gaits were open but the water elevation was very low,,,, below the 6th barge tie-off. I like it above the 4th. I want ALL of the fish hiding behind that long lock wall,,, on the Ohio side.!
#11, WV gait looked wide open,,,, so that put the kabash to the WV 'WING WALL' fishing. We didn't see anybody fishing over on the 'bricks',,,, the WV bank.

When the 2 of us got there, afternoon, 
2 guys were already there & had 2 walleyes on their stringer. One was casting twisters, the other was BOBBER FISHING.

I fished fatheads on the bottom,,,, every way imaginable, & I never got a hit, & that was all the way till dark!
My friend was casting twisters,,,, he tried 3 different spots & never got a hit. After 2 hrs, he gave up & JUST SAT THERE!!!??? 

So,,,, when we left,
the '2 guys' now had 4 eyes on the stringer,,, they were staying after dark. 
Another guy came down the hill about 2 hrs before dark, & fished down by the trees . We seen him landed an dandy 18"-20"er. (drowning LARGE fatheads)
AND, as we were leaving, we passed another guy that was casting PINK twisters,,,, he also landed a nice keeper eye & threw it back in!  He said that he's been catching at least 2 keepers every time out,,, last week, he only caught SAUGEYES,,,, this week WALLEYES. NO SAUGER,,, NO DINKS!? 
TOTAL WE SEEN, 6 keeper eyes.
When I got home,,,,, I ate leftovers.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

WV has had good luck with the Blues, That was my PB but they are being caught that size regularly. I would not be surprised to hear of a 70lber, or more, this year. 
The only question now is if they are breeding, it would not surprise me to know PA was thinking about getting into the game. 

This was just before Xmas.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

I caught a couple fish tank fish on the 1st. Good to be out. Thx Cleve Metroparks.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link POOKA.

I WILL pass it on to my Pa sportsman club friends & members,,,,, then, when the Fish commish shows up at or meetings, my friends might be able to use this video to BUST SOME CHOPS! ;>)


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Thanks for the link POOKA.
> 
> I WILL pass it on to my Pa sportsman club friends & members,,,,, then, when the Fish commish shows up at or meetings, my friends might be able to use this video to BUST SOME CHOPS! ;>)


Get after them! LOL 
Then we need to work on KY and see about getting that commercial Cat fishing in the Ohio River stopped. Or at least size limits on the harvest.


----------

